# I am going ICE fishing in the morning!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

That is as long as the snow doesn't sink the ice! found some decent ice over a good spot at a private lake I can fish... long walk but I don't care... I have to walk all the way around the lake! I cant freaking wait!:B:Banane01:


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Be careful. This afternoon I told my Granddaughter that I would set her up on the pond outside my office. She was excited and ran up and got my spud bar. We walked out there and one whack and thru! I thought for sure there would be three solid inches but only one. It was not at all what we had expected.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah i was already on it and jabbed a bunch of holes about 75 yards out on the lake to the spot I wanted to fish... nice 3 inches!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I will be with ya next weekend cuz, gotta few more wedding things to get done so i can fish!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

alright man! get it done so you can get out there!!!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well I haven't heard from my one buddy and my cousin has wedding stuff to do... would rather not go alone, so if someone wants to walk on a skinny 3" of ice and catch some gills and crappies PM me.... I am going to be going pretty early.... it is a private lake so I am only able to take one... and we have a long walk to get to fishable ice so keep that in mind... this is near brimfield rootstown area


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well going to bed... will let you know how I do tomorrow evening sometime...


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

long hard walk with all the snow but well worth it... fishing was slow but steady... probably caught around 25 bluegill give or take and 2 nice perch! 
here are the two perch! felt good to be walking on water!!!!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice! Any keeper gills? Hope this was not the one and only opportunity for hard water this year. Forecast, again, not too promising. What a crazy year.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah caught only about 5 8-9 inchers.... rest were 5-7 usually throw those back.... today I threw em all back! perch were nice one was about 9 the other was about 10


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

how much ice?


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats sweet u got on the ice, nice fish u got, that had to have been sooo nice walking water, be safe out there.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Glad you made it back!! I wont go out unless there is 4 inchs!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

there was 3 nice solid inches of ice! and I drilled about 20 holes all over before I left hoping that the water would soak into the snow and refreeze thicker! hopefully it did and will hold up for this warm spell! the holes that I first drilled that I didn't fish were already freezing up about 10 feet around them...


----------

